

MapCrunch - Random street view - kirchhoff
http://www.mapcrunch.com/?hn

======
kirchhoff
I got this idea from "Globe Genie" by Joe McMichael. I thought it could be
improved upon so decided to rustle up my own version.

Any suggestions for features / improvements would be appreciated!

